# Laufrad mit Sitzhöhe ca. 22cm gesucht



## sash-berlin (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo an alle,

Meine Kleine kann jetzt auf ihren Beinchen stehen - und nun muss es so langsam auf den Sattel gehen 

Jetzt bin ich für meine Kleine auf der Suche nach einem Laufrad. Die Sache ist, dass ich in ihrer Sitzhöhe von ca. 22 cm nichts finden kann. Die gängigen Modelle liegen alle so um die 30 ... 35cm Minimalhöhe  Und es soll eins mit 2 Rädern sein (nicht mit 4 Rädern).

*Kennt jemand ein Laufrad-Modell mit 2 Rädern und einer minimalen Sitzhöhe von ca. 22cm?*

Besten Dank


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

Bei Puky LR M Sitzrohr absägen bzw. warten bis die Kleine mit 25cm. Sitzhöhe klar kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2014)

Haben wir gemacht, aber ohne großes Basteln kannste das LR M nicht wirklich viel tiefer bekommen. Sonst klemmt da nix mehr, das Rohr ist oben verjüngt... Würde mit dem 4-Rad anfangen. Haben wir auch so gehalten und ist bis zu einem gewissen Alter wo das dann mit dem Gleichgewicht klappt auch sinnvoll.


----------



## Heiko-78 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den ganzen Markt durchforstet. Zumindest glaube ich das. Das Kleinste Rad ist das Kokua Mini, wenn man den Sattel noch zwei Centimeter niedriger montiert. Da das ganze aus Holz ist, reicht da ein Akkuschrauber und ein 8er Bohrer. Unser Kleiner ist sehr klein (20 Monate, 78cm) und noch relativ kurze Beine, da passt das noch nicht einmal. Deshalb fährt er aktuell am liebsten auf so nem Plastebomber: moto-runner.de. Alternativ das Pukylino, auch wenn es vier Räder hat. Das Pukywutsch ist durch die kippelige Vorderachse übrigens ein bisschen wackeliger, so dass man sich schon mal ans Zweirad gewöhnt.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn Deine Kleine grad Laufen kann, dauert es doch eh noch ein halbes Jahr. Ich bin auch schon ganz nervös, wann es denn soweit ist, aber meistens brauchen die Kleine sowieso etwas länger...


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Ich hab den ganzen Markt durchforstet. Zumindest glaube ich das. Das Kleinste Rad ist das Kokua Mini, wenn man den Sattel noch zwei Centimeter niedriger montiert.


Tiefste Sattelposition (vom Boden): 28 cm - 37 cm bei Kokua Mini vs. 25 cm. bei Puky LR M, ich würde sagen LR M ist kleiner.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Haben wir gemacht, aber ohne großes Basteln kannste das LR M nicht wirklich viel tiefer bekommen. Sonst klemmt da nix mehr, das Rohr ist oben verjüngt...


Stimmt. Aber man könnte ein Stück raussägen und das obere Teil wieder anschweißen lassen.


----------



## Heiko-78 (25. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Tiefste Sattelposition (vom Boden): 28 cm - 37 cm bei Kokua Mini vs. 25 cm. bei Puky LR M, ich würde sagen LR M ist kleiner.


laut Homepage ist die Sattelhöhe 29. Wo hast Du die 25 her?



Diman schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber man könnte ein Stück raussägen und das obere Teil wieder anschweißen lassen.


Das geht natürlich immer. Oder einen kleineren Rahmen bauen...


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Aber man könnte ein Stück raussägen und das obere Teil wieder anschweißen lassen.


Hm, dann würde ich eher bis zum dicken Rohr wegsägen und mit dickerer Stütze oder Adapterhülse arbeiten.

Sitzhöhe halte ich mit 25 auch für zu niedrig gegriffen.

Davon mal ab, sehe ich es ähnlich wie Heiko: grad Laufen gelernt, da ist bis zum Laufrad schon noch ein Stück Weg zu gehen... Und die wachsen ja auch schnell und schubweise. Das LR M passt meist schon vorm 2 Geburtstag. Die meisten Kinder können vorher auch nicht viel mit anfangen (mit Pukylino und Wutsch schon!). Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## Hanxs (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns für ein Strider entschieden. Die Dinger sind mit etwa 60€ relativ günstig, mit 3KG recht leicht und der Sattel lässt sich schön niedrig einstellen. Ich habe zwar jetzt nicht das genaue Maß zur Hand, es ist aber niedriger als bei anderen Laufrädern die ich vorher angesehen habe.


----------



## Diman (25. Februar 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> laut Homepage ist die Sattelhöhe 29. Wo hast Du die 25 her?





trifi70 schrieb:


> Sitzhöhe halte ich mit 25 auch für zu niedrig gegriffen.



Ihr habt so Recht, gerade extra nachgemessen und es sind genau 29 cm. Keine Ahnung warum ich 25 cm im Kopf habe.


----------



## sash-berlin (25. Februar 2014)

Hmmm ... ihr werdet schon Recht haben. Die Kleine kann gerade mal seit 2 Wochen laufen. Der Papa kann es halt nicht abwarten ... 

Mein Hintergedanke gleich mit einem Laufrad mit 2 Rädern anzufangen war, dass sie sich dann später einfach nicht mehr umgewöhnen muss von den 4 auf 2 Rädern. Also so wie beim Fahrradfahren lernen. Gleich ohne Stützräder losfahren, dann gewöhnt man sich den Kram gar nicht erst an.

Aber anscheinend muss ich wohl etwas mit 4 Rädern für den Anfang nehmen, da es hier niedrigere Modelle gibt. Wir kaufen dann demnächst ein "Pukylino 1+ (ab75cm)".  _Wenn jemand zufällig für einen fairen Preis noch eins ab zu geben hat , dann bin ich da natürlich offen für _

Beste Grüße vom Sascha


----------



## trifi70 (25. Februar 2014)

Siehs mal so, eine eigentlich logische Folge beim Lernen: Laufen, dann auf 4 Rädern "laufen" und lenken, dann kommt auf dem Laufrad das Gleichgewichthalten dazu und irgendwann das Pedalieren. Alles auf ein Mal überfordert. Physis und Koordinationsfähigkeit.

Es ist Dein erstes Kind? Du wirst noch erstaunliche Beobachtungen machen, WIE Kinder lernen. Einfach intuitiv, oft in Sprüngen. Unsere älteste ist 4 3/4 und überrascht uns immer wieder. Das bisher Beeindruckendste für mich war/ist der Spracherwerb. Das hat überhaupt nix damit zu tun, wie man üblicherweise in der Schule Fremdsprachen lernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lohgar (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 
vier Räder für den Anfang sind schon gut, und umgewöhnen auf Laufrad geht genau dann gut, wenn das Kindlein so weit ist....manche steigen auf und los, andere schieben erstmal ein paar Wochen lang. Bei unserer superkleinen Tochter hat sogar das LR M erst deutlich nach dem zweiten Geburtstag gepsst, wir haben ewig gesucht, es gibt m.E. nichts Kleineres. 
Pucky Wutsch wird deutlich länger gefahren als Puckylino, hier bsp. fast ein Jahr lang parallel zum LR M. Und wenn Du gar nicht abwarten kannst, noch kleiner als Pucky, aber eher für drinnen, ist sowas: holzsoeilwaren Ebert Rutscher. 22cm, Kannst Du ganz einfach selbst kleiner sägen. Viel Spaß!
die Lohgar


----------



## sash-berlin (26. Februar 2014)

OK ... die Vernunft hat gesiegt.
Heute gab es ein schickes grünes Gefährt für die Kleine. Und es passt sogar  Sie hat sich riesig gefreut 






Vielen Dank für euren Rat. Ich denke das Ergebnis passt und macht alle Seiten glücklich. Dann gewinne ich jetzt ein bissl Zeit, um der Kleinen ein schickes 2rädriges Laufrad auf zu bauen - Papi hat wieder was zu basteln ... juhuuu


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Und ja, das schicke Grün wäre auch unsere Wahl gewesen, gabs damals aber noch nicht.


----------

